

The biggest “I told you so” of my life… - apostolee
http://tizu-app.tumblr.com/post/74895742742/the-biggest-i-told-you-so-of-my-life

======
gps13
i hope the best for both of you... you deserve it :) I am wating for the
Android beta ;) #tizyaaaaa

------
ekosnow2
True story!

